

IBM Watson Mobile Developer Challenge - fuzzythinker
http://www.ibm.com/smarterplanet/us/en/ibmwatson/challenge.html

======
fuzzythinker
There's a meetup in the SF bayarea on May 21 also: [http://www.meetup.com/IBM-
Watson-and-Cognitive-Computing/eve...](http://www.meetup.com/IBM-Watson-and-
Cognitive-Computing/events/172597692/) [http://www.meetup.com/IBM-Watson-and-
Cognitive-Computing/eve...](http://www.meetup.com/IBM-Watson-and-Cognitive-
Computing/events/172598962/)

